# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Помогите убрать вирус на сайте через blob. CMS - WordPress

## alexx_mintopenergy

Как найти зараженный файл. Сайт medical-center.com.ua
blob:http%3A//medical-center.com.ua/24684de5-008a-4024-ad17-765b4a19d213
blob:http%3A//medical-center.com.ua/ef55653f-f751-4ff7-ac0a-b15d493c73f0

Содержимое файлов прикрепленно

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MitZ

Если вы еще не нашли уязвимость в серверных скриптах сайта, то попробуйте бесплатный скрипт айболит.

----------


## a.alona

что за "бесплатный скрипт айболит"?
и чем он может помочь уже зараженному сайту?

----------

